# heads up for a campsite Eastern Bavaria



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you find yourself anywhere near Regensburg I thoroughly recommend this campsite
Campingplatz Freizeitinsel Inselstrasse 1a Bad Abbach 93077

Its about 12kms from Regensburg, a town worth a visit. Either cycle along the Donau or catch a train from the intriguing little bahnhof about 1km from the site.

No good if you want bars (though beer is sold at the small shop within reception) restaurant, entertainment and stuff. But if you want peace and quiet, great customer service from a family run campsite, and great cycle rides along the river or canal, then this is for you. Open air swimming pool up the road. 

Only been open a year so as to be expected all facilities are in pristine condition and kept scrupulously clean. If you just want to overnight there an area outside the barrier which can be used as a stellplatz. We had a massive 120sq m pitch for 21 euros per night BUT its a camping cheque site and herr patron tells me they intend to go ACSI next year.

On the other hand, avoid the Regensburg Azur site at all costs. We left after the guy there refused to let us go anywhere other than within 2 feet of another motorhome s rroll out. And that would have been 29euros!

On our return I'll try and put it on the campsite review database? 



pristine condition and are kept scrupulously clean..

If you just want to overnight


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry cocked that up somewhere and can't edit on my tablet but I'm sure you've got the gist
In effect the very rude and objectionable bloke at the Azur site did us a big favour!
Oh and its free wifi at the Bad Abbach site too


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've just arrived back from Bavaria, but we stayed south of Munich for our visit. I'll have to store this site away for future reference as we'll definitely be going back to the area, despite some shockingly rainy weather on this trip which prevented us seeing some of the (allegedly) stunning scenery.

On our way back we made a stop in the Deutsche Weinstraße (German Wine Route). We will definitely be going back to that area too as the villages looked so pretty and every village had about 4 or 5 stellplatz on vineyards. We had a fab stop on a grassy patch right between the vines.

Lesley


----------

